# Blue Keyboard For Theory Rom 2.2



## TragicRemedy (Oct 6, 2011)

Been browsing rootzwiki and xda patiently waiting for a blue keyboard theme that would work on theories rom, now 2.2, not swype. Anyone know of one already out there?

Dammit....wrong section... my bad.


----------

